# Language Options



## TrickyDik (Jul 20, 2006)

I've been a member and mostly a lurker here since July last year (and even lurked for about 3 months prior to that). Let me give some quick background info on myself:

I'm about to turn 24 years old. I obtained my Associates degree from NHTI in Concord NH at 20 years old in the field of Criminal Justice. I interned with Rockingham County Sheriffs for a semester while I attended NHTI. Once I graduated I enlisted in the U.S. Coast Guard. I'm finished with my 4 year enlistment this Summer/Fall (depending on when I can be released). Upon seperation I will have earned the pay grade/rank of E-5, Petty Officer 2nd Class. I plan to transfer into a drilling reservist role when my active duty contract has expired. My field of work is called Operations Specialist and it directly relates to being a 911 Operator/Dispatcher as well as Air Traffic Controller since the majority of our work is radio communications based. About 1/3 of our work is also Intelligence and Secure (classified) Communications. I was also a part of a LE Boarding Team at the begining of my enlistment. I spent last summer working as a Part-Time Dispatcher in a seacoast Maine town nearby where I'm stationed. As of this past fall (2006) I re-entered the college environment where I take courses to earn a Bachelors Degree in Criminal Justice with a focus on Forensics. The college is called American Military University and is based on-line and is both nationally and regionally accredited. My goal is to become a Police Officer in the Mass/NH area (hopefully somewhere in the North Shore area of Mass., and also in the Seacoast area of NH). I was born and raised in NH and I'm still a legal resident.

My main question here is the following:

I don't have a second language. I took Spanish classes in both High School and one at NHTI during my Associates but little of what I learned was retained since I never was able to use it in the real world nor did I have anyone to practice with. Further more I have little dedication to that language. I don't find it difficult, however I don't find it very interesting. That directly relates to my motivation to learn it.

Through my current college I need to fill 3 credits of General Electives of which Language courses are included in the list. I feel this is a prime oppurtunity to get back into language and work toward being proficient in a second language. I feel being able to include that I'm enrolled in a language course rather then nothing at all will make me more competitive at a minimum to Police Agencies. Obviously I would fall behind someone who has a language learned, but at least I show the willingness of learning a language that could be an asset to any agency. Know where I plan to be applying for positions, what would be your suggestion for a language to begin studying from the following list that is available through my college:

Spanish
French
Arabic
Russian
Chinese
German

I don't care about the complexity of the language, I'm determined enough that I will find a way to learn it. I should also include that the method of teaching any of the languages will be through the Rossetta Stone Software, which I've only heard praise of. Obviously most people tend to lean toward Spanish since it is pretty much the national second language here in the U.S., however I'm leaning towards Russian. My reasons are that so many applicants have Spanish as a second language that I feel a different language would be unique. I don't know of many Police Departments that don't already have one or more Spanish speakers, so I feel that a different language would make me some what unique. Is there any truth to what I'm feeling? Should I just suck it up and take Spanish and finally nail it down? Or would a different language prove to be unique and set me apart in hiring decisions? Is there a good sized population in the area that I'm looking to be hired that speaks anything listed above (minus Spanish)?

Any insight would be helpful. And if you want to provide me some feedback on my background so far I'd appreciate that.

My plans are to take the McIntosh Police Alliance test being offered in NH in March. I scored well my last time taking it and think I can score in the mid 90's this time around. I also plan to take the Mass Civil Service exam under the Armed Forces section since when it was offered last I was stuck on a deployment.

Thanks for reading such a lengthy post.

-Tricky


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Spanish...I need it everyday...


----------



## TrickyDik (Jul 20, 2006)

kttref said:


> Spanish...I need it everyday...


I understand the need for it, but am I false in thinking that a different language could make me stand out from the norm? Or would it just be completely useless?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Personally, I think it's useless. You'll almost NEVER need any of the other ones...where you will use spanish all the time. That in, and of, itself will make you stand out.


----------



## TrickyDik (Jul 20, 2006)

kttref said:


> Personally, I think it's useless. You'll almost NEVER need any of the other ones...where you will use spanish all the time. That in, and of, itself will make you stand out.


Well I'll make a decision based on more opinions but I thank you for your input.

I don't have to enroll for a few months since I'm currently taking a couple of courses and won't be able to register for a language course until the begining of April. Also while I only need 3 more credits to finish my general elective requirement it doesn't mean that at some point I could start on a third language. The Military pays for my education any way.


----------



## holahola828 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you want my advice, in the past couple of years I've noticed a growing population of Brazilians (at least in Mass) so if you are looking for something that will make you stand out and that can be useful maybe you want to venture into taking some Portuguese language classes (if they offer them at your school). Personally I would take them myself but I don't have the time, the money, and I'm a Spanish speaker native so I can understand some Portuguese since both languages come from the Latin and at the same time it makes it is harder for me to learn Portuguese since I get it mix with Spanish and at the end the only one who understands what I'm saying is me. (The same thing happen when I took French.) Well just my 2 cents.

P.s Some food for thought&#8230; sign language is the 3rd most spoken language in the U.S or so I've heard.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

holahola828 said:


> P.s Some food for thought&#8230; sign language is the 3rd most spoken language in the U.S or so I've heard.


Is that something new where you do it with your tongue? Last time I checked though, sign language isn't spoken.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

My ex could speak sign language with her tounge. She only knew the naughty words though; just enough to get her into trouble... and then get her out of it.


----------



## TrickyDik (Jul 20, 2006)

Sign Language is certainly something I've been interested in taking. However, they don't offer it at my on-line university, understandably so. I would have to find somewhere traditional to learn it and unfortunately my rotating schedule of 2 days on, 2 days off, 2 nights on, 4 days off (12 hour shifts, 5:45am-5:45pm for days and opposite for nights) is not very condusive to traditional learning (i.e. attending actual lecture classes).


----------



## OceanNora (Jan 23, 2008)

I know you don't want to hear it, but you will get the most use out of Spanish on the streets. Portugese a distant second, depending on the area.

Arabic is a very good choice if you are considering going for a federal position with the CIA or FBI. You might even have to start as a translator to get your foot in the door, but if you are fluent in the language they will deff. take a second look at you, assuming you have all the other creds. to be hired with them . . . .


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I say Portugese (Brazilian) followed by Spanish. But as others say, it depends on the demographics of where you are going


----------



## TrickyDik (Jul 20, 2006)

Yea I was dreading hearing Spanish accross the board. I'm sure I'll end up taking it.

Any comments on my background? Do I look like a competitive candidate prior to testing?


----------



## OceanNora (Jan 23, 2008)

It's a good background that you have, but MA agencies can be fickle sometimes. 

Also unless your a resident of a town your applying to in MA its VERY difficult to get hired. You should research that a little more. But it wouldn't hurt to take the MA civil service exam anyways.


----------

